# HR34 Genie: Version 0x05CD - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x05CD

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209504

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

Whole Home issues persist between my HR34 and other HR24s after this release still. I am growing impatient waiting on resolutions


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I am away from home for a week. I have several recordings set up. Should I be worried that this update may have "boogered up" my 34 whilst away???


----------



## wyy183 (Sep 20, 2012)

HR34 is much more sluggish.

Occasional temporary freezing, for several minutes before coming back to life. Have had it do this going "Back" on menus, when "Exit" a menu to return to full-screen.

H25 DVR play-back is sluggish to start. Forward, skip/slip-forward usually takes me back to menu to resume.

Wonder what is supposed to be fixed & improved?

I plan to restart H34 in about an hour when a movie finishes recording.


----------



## bmmarly (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like this update solved the Samsung TV RVU issue. Still testing, however TVs powered on and off multiple times and re-established connection every time.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

wyy183 said:


> HR34 is much more sluggish.


I've noticed my DVR is sluggish today but it will be this way for the first 24-48 hours until the Guide reloads. I'd give it a day or two before you decide it's the software's fault.


----------



## thunter913 (Mar 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, the progress bar continues to appear when the Advance button is pressed on the HR34 even though this behavior doesn't occur on the HR20, HR21, and HR24.

After all this time my guess is DIRECTV is not going to fix this issue even though many people on this forum have been complaining about the change to the HR34. The only reason I can see for not fixing it is because DIRECTV wants the behavior on the HR34 to become the standard behavior

I don't know if DIRECTV would ever add a preference to allow you to select the type of behavior you wanted for the progress bar (doubtful). The other possibility might be to add an undocumented code that toggles the behavior, similar to the way the 30SLIP and 30SKIP work (possible).


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

Mine locked up with an over temperature after install, and seems a bit buggy compared to usual right now. No other issues to speak of, yet.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

FFx on a remote recording is useless. Instead of auto-correcting, it advances. Auto-correct with FFx on local recording is improved, but still not as good as on HR2x series. Pandora still cannot be used while viewing anything on the HR34. Small steps forward with this release, still a little ways to go though.....


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

The annoying Record this Program pop up issue continues, after the upgrade, even if the the option is turned off.

A reset/restart does not fix the problem.

Still have not seen audio drop outs or the issue with the Guide over writing a couple lines, since the upgrade. Guide Page Up/Page Down seems to be more responsive.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

wyy183 said:


> HR34 is much more sluggish.
> 
> Occasional temporary freezing, for several minutes before coming back to life. Have had it do this going "Back" on menus, when "Exit" a menu to return to full-screen.
> 
> ...


I've had periods with multi-minute delays for every activity for the previous version. Pausing a show, for example, might take two minutes. A restart fixes it at least temporarily but that's not always convenient. After a few days or a week, the slowness will return, and then get better.

This new version is quite snappy now. I'll see if it goes bad again.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Still have the progress bar issue. The issue with Canceling futur recordings you get the message do you want to stop the recording and keep or delete a swell as the problem if you try to ff an HR34 recording to real time on another networked HR the playback stops and you get the playback failed message. FIX THESE!!


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

HR34-700
Report All #: 20121012


Issue:
Pressed guide and it came up blank. Unit became unresponsive with PIP playing for close to 5 minutes then guide finally came up. Cited out of guide and everything good.

Had I not been recording (2) shows, I would have probably hit the RBR to fix.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> FFx on a remote recording is useless. Instead of auto-correcting, it advances. Auto-correct with FFx on local recording is improved, but still not as good as on HR2x series. Pandora still cannot be used while viewing anything on the HR34. Small steps forward with this release, still a little ways to go though.....


All of the annoyingly above.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bnwrx said:


> ...FFx on a remote recording is useless. Instead of auto-correcting, it advances.....


Had someone house sitting for us, and they had some particularly nasty things to say about the 34's trickplay ability on remote recordings. This is one that needs to get addressed quickly...


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Tried to watch recorded shows tonight and wvery minute or so freezes. Have to do x1 or x2 to get going again. I wondered wtf happened and saw I got the update last night. This sux.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

nmetro said:


> The annoying Record this Program pop up issue continues, after the upgrade, even if the the option is turned off.
> 
> A reset/restart does not fix the problem.
> 
> Still have not seen audio drop outs or the issue with the Guide over writing a couple lines, since the upgrade. Guide Page Up/Page Down seems to be more responsive.


I like to to record partials. In order for me to record just the portion of the program that I want, I must quickly change channels and back again using the PREV button so I don't record what's in the latent (green line) memory. Now with the stupid stupid RECORD prompt, it takes about 6 seconds to change channels and back again to erase that latent memory instead of the normal about 2 seconds. Now I am missing a lot of my "in points" on the partial recording I want to get. That RECORD prompt is a nightmare for me.

BTW: I have posted before about the issue of having to change channels to erase the latent (green line) memory. That's stupid. As I have suggested in the past, wouldn't it be nice if, say, one were to be able to erase the latent memory by, say, pressing the EXIT button, say, three times and not have to change channels and change back to erase it? DTV are you listening? Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Like another post says, I also have had a freeze up with 0x05cd. I was watching a recorded video and I pressed FFWD and nothing happened. No other remote function button did anything, either. I'd say about 1 minute later the HR34 finally unfroze itself. This is scary. With the short-run 0x5c2, my HR34 froze up 8 times. Three times it needed to be rebooted. Why are the software updates not getting any better? Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't you love it when you play a recorded video and the stupid stupid TO RECORD THIS PROGRAM prompt pops up on the bottom of the screen? Hello, DTV, the program is already recorded!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE is when you are in the FFWD (or FastRW) mode and you press PLAY and the hard drive then backs up a number of seconds to a point in the video before where you pressed PLAY so as to compensate for your reaction time and thus allows you to start seeing the video at a point somewhat before where you pressed PLAY. Great idea, eh? The BACKSPACE function has and still does work perfectly with my HR23 and HR24. The HR34 with 0x05cd does now backspace, but not nearly enough. Even Jonathan Quick doesn't have the reflexes to get the HR34 back to a point in the video where the missed video can be seen again. DTV: the BACKSPACE function when in FFWD mode speed 2 need to be lengthened by about, say, 5 seconds. In FFWD mode 3, the BACKSPACE needs to be lengthened by about, say, 8 seconds. Thanks.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

don s said:


> Whole Home issues persist between my HR34 and other HR24s after this release still. I am growing impatient waiting on resolutions


Do you have the supported WHDVR using DECA? Or are you connected using the non-supported version via cat5 connections to your router? If you haven't already done this, you might want to read through some of the posts in the "Connected Home" section of this forum. For example, here is the [link] one thread.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

No issues here.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just tried to play my recorded NFL ST game from last Sunday. I have five hours of a black screen. Its probably a recording issue from the last update, but could be a playback issue for the new update. And I did try a reset and had the same results. Guess I'll set up this weeks game to record on my HR22 as a back up this weekend.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Freeze-up yesterday after hitting guide. Guide page came up but nothing populated in the guide itself (I don't think the grid even came up, just an empty box). Failed to respond to any commands, took an RBR to recover.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

As was the case with last weeks CE, when paging down in the guide, if the highlight stops on one of those obnoxious banner ads, the next page down will cause the highlight to move to the left off of the program grid onto the channel ID grid.

Unit rebooted sometime during the night.

First page down on the guide after pulling it up is very slow, and very choppy.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

Taking my day to catch up on some recordings, 3 times it has locked up and rebooted itself. Unit comes completely unresponsive to remote but the playback continues. Somewhere during the 3 recordings the unit just reboots after it gets in this state. Go to replay the recordings after reboot and the showings start from the beginning as if i never watched. 
I am also experiencing losing whole home connection since the software upgrade. Never had either issue before this update. Been kind of a frustrating day. If i am watching live broadcasting, haven't seen a issue, just when playing a recording. Hope this one gets out of the queue soon.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

On a positive note - the 30SKIP setting survived the update. Yay!


----------



## mkertzman (Mar 19, 2007)

No change in this release. The behavior is as follows. I record a program (from a Series recording) and when I try to play it back, all I see is a freeze frame of the last frame showing on live TV before playback. The progress bar shows movement, but at a higher rate of speed than regular playback. FF/REW seems to work on the progress bar, but has no impact on seeing anything other than the the live freeze frame.

Since this release, I activated Whole Home DVR and was able to test playing back the problem recording from a remote DVR - this time, it just shows a black screen - no apparent movement on the progress bar, just black.

This happened this week on David Letterman's show and it's happened in the past on MSNBC.

An additional data point that may be related. When I just turned on the TV/HR34 (at about 10 AM local), the live TV had been tuned to the local NBC station - the live TV was frozen, and when I showed the progress bar, it showed the time pointer at 7:20 AM, but some time gap before what appeared to be the live buffer. The only way to unfreeze live TV was to change the Live TV channel - when I went back to the problem channel, it was fine. In addition, two programs that I had recorded via Series Manager that were on AFTER the frozen live TV had recorded fine. 

Another user here thought that a workaround/possible cause was that this recorded program freeze might happen when the recording is on the same channel as the live TV. All of this might indicate some issue with the Live TV buffer, but I really don't know. This problem has been there for at least several HR34 releases.

I hope that this gives DirecTV enough information to diagnose the problem. I'd also like to hear from others who have experienced the same issue and whether you've found a fix/workaround or more information. Thanks!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> As was the case with last weeks CE, when paging down in the guide, if the highlight stops on one of those obnoxious banner ads, the next page down will cause the highlight to move to the left off of the program grid onto the channel ID grid.


 I'm experiencing this, too.


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

With this new software I missed at least two recordings this morning- 

Fox News Sunday- Series Link set to record Both First Run and Repeats, Keep all. History said"This episode was cancelled because it did not match your show type settings or has already been recorded"

Same thing happened with This Week with George Stephanopoulos, same settings.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

kepper said:


> With this new software I missed at least two recordings this morning-
> 
> Fox News Sunday- Series Link set to record Both First Run and Repeats, Keep all. History said"This episode was cancelled because it did not match your show type settings or has already been recorded"
> 
> Same thing happened with This Week with George Stephanopoulos, same settings.


This is exactly what happened to me with Fox New Sunday this morning.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you turn Genie Recommends off, these glitches may be solved. But overall it needs to be fixed, soon.

When the dialog box says it'll delete all existing recorded shows, it ain't kidding. *But WHY does it need to delete them? We don't get any space back*.

The only reason I turned it off is to avoid the several glitches that occur with Genie Recommends on. I would have liked to have sampled more of the shows it had recorded "for me".


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If you turn Genie Recommends off, these glitches may be solved. But overall it needs to be fixed, soon.
> 
> When the dialog box says it'll delete all existing recorded shows, it ain't kidding. *But WHY does it need to delete them? We don't get any space back*.
> 
> The only reason I turned it off is to avoid the several glitches that occur with Genie Recommends on. I would have liked to have sampled more of the shows it had recorded "for me".


I also put Genie back in the bottle for now.


----------



## JohnSD (Oct 14, 2012)

I am a new DirecTV subscriber; our system has been installed for about 2 weeks now. At that time, I did not realize that a "connection kit" was needed to receive You Tube or other channels. So I ordered one and have been trying to get internet service every since. I have a HR34-700 with a decabb1mr0-01 coming off a splitter. Best I could determine, I needed to connect by "Method 2" because I have a SWiM dish, according to DirecTV online help.

My problem now is that I'm so confused by online reading, with none of the solutions seeming to work for me. My router is in another room, and I have made connection with it wirelessly to the Home Kit access point I ordered. I've tried hooking the decca to the HR34 and to the wireless device (at different times), but regardless of my efforts, I still get the "Internet never connected" message after pressing the 'dash' button on the remote. I'm guessing the problem is something very basic that I don't know a thing about.

Help would be very much appreciated. Pictures work very well for me. As this is my first posting, please forgive me if it's not in the correct forum.

Thanks.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

"RACJ2" said:


> Do you have the supported WHDVR using DECA? Or are you connected using the non-supported version via cat5 connections to your router? If you haven't already done this, you might want to read through some of the posts in the "Connected Home" section of this forum. For example, here is the [link] one thread.


DECA. The DTV installer set it all up. It WAS all working Just fine until about three firmware updates ago. Since then, my HR34 cannot consistently "see" the other 3 HR24s in my house. It was working perfectly for months, until it wasn't. DTV really messed something up with their recent firmware updates. Several calls to their customer service department, which were escalated to their technical support specifically for the HR34, confirmed that they are aware of the Whole Home issue and are working on it. That and a quarter will get me a gum ball I guess...super super frustrating :-(


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

MrLatte said:


> This is exactly what happened to me with Fox New Sunday this morning.


Add me to the list, cancelled Fox News Sunday.

HR34-700 5cd
Report 20121014-2C9F

When running PIP and tune to the same channel being displayed in small window the small window freezes up, jump back key starts it again.
Did not do this two updates back.
Very annoying

J C


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Mine recorded all the Sunday news shows fine, including Fox News Sunday. It must be a market by market thing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I also put Genie back in the bottle for now.


So did I. I may just cork the bottle and seal it with wax too.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 3, 2002)

mkertzman said:


> No change in this release. The behavior is as follows. I record a program (from a Series recording) and when I try to play it back, all I see is a freeze frame of the last frame showing on live TV before playback. The progress bar shows movement, but at a higher rate of speed than regular playback. FF/REW seems to work on the progress bar, but has no impact on seeing anything other than the the live freeze frame.


I've had this bug for quite some time, too.  I was frequently getting the frozen 'live' screen when viewing a recording issue when I attempted to watch an early morning ABC news show. We usually left our DVR live feed on ABC overnight, but since we stopped doing that a few weeks ago, I have not had a "frozen" recording since! Apparently the bug involves recording the same channel as the live feed, and seemed to only be problematic for us when the live feed was on the same channel for hours at a time.



mkertzman said:


> An additional data point that may be related. When I just turned on the TV/HR34 (at about 10 AM local), the live TV had been tuned to the local NBC station - the live TV was frozen, and when I showed the progress bar, it showed the time pointer at 7:20 AM, but some time gap before what appeared to be the live buffer. The only way to unfreeze live TV was to change the Live TV channel - when I went back to the problem channel, it was fine. In addition, two programs that I had recorded via Series Manager that were on AFTER the frozen live TV had recorded fine.


I have experienced this once so far. Exactly as you described.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 3, 2002)

Since the last software update, I'm experiencing a new bug, and it occurs EVERY TIME I do this action:

Browsing through the 'to do' list, I see an episode of a show (set to record via a season pass) that I don't want to record. I hit the red button to delete the episode, and the DVR tells me that the episode is currently being recorded, and asks if I'm sure I want to delete it. I say 'yes', and then it asks if I want to save the partial recording.

Now the kicker.... these messages come up when I'm deleting a recording several days in advance!! Obviously it's not currently recording.  

I can duplicate this new bug every time. Is anyone else experiencing it?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Paul E" said:


> Since the last software update, I'm experiencing a new bug, and it occurs EVERY TIME I do this action:
> 
> Browsing through the 'to do' list, I see an episode of a show (set to record via a season pass) that I don't want to record. I hit the red button to delete the episode, and the DVR tells me that the episode is currently being recorded, and asks if I'm sure I want to delete it. I say 'yes', and then it asks if I want to save the partial recording.
> 
> ...


Yes, others see this bug and DIRECTV knows about it. Hopefully it will be corrected in a future software release.


----------



## johnr9e (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is an HR24 bug or an HR34 bug, but since I did not observe the problem until Saturday, evidence suggests the HR34 via this new software update:

After selecting certain (but not all) shared programs on the HR24 list, programs shared from the HR34 to the HR24, the playback menu is blacked out. However, the programs can still be played by hitting the play key back up in the list menu with the program selected. The programs in questions are regular recorded DisJrHD and HistoryHD programs. On a H24 in another room, those same episodes programs can be selected and played normally.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JohnSD said:


> I am a new DirecTV subscriber; our system has been installed for about 2 weeks now. At that time, I did not realize that a "connection kit" was needed to receive You Tube or other channels. So I ordered one and have been trying to get internet service every since. I have a HR34-700 with a decabb1mr0-01 coming off a splitter. Best I could determine, I needed to connect by "Method 2" because I have a SWiM dish, according to DirecTV online help.
> 
> My problem now is that I'm so confused by online reading, with none of the solutions seeming to work for me. My router is in another room, and I have made connection with it wirelessly to the Home Kit access point I ordered. I've tried hooking the decca to the HR34 and to the wireless device (at different times), but regardless of my efforts, I still get the "Internet never connected" message after pressing the 'dash' button on the remote. I'm guessing the problem is something very basic that I don't know a thing about.
> 
> ...


It's a bit confusing as to what you have.
The decabb1mr0-01 is a non wireless DECA to ethernet device.
This wouldn't be any different than connecting the ethernet cable from the HR34 directly to your router.

"I've tried hooking the decca to the HR34 and to the wireless device"

What is the wireless device?
Does it look like this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-Wireless-DECA-Cinema-Connection-Kit-(CCK-W)#

This might be better addressed in a thread I started here for this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3113433#post3113433


----------



## Shaddow (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had Genie on for a while and never really used it. It's picking up some things I have on season passes on other boxes so I know it seems to be finding some things I'll like, so I've left it on the see if might help me in case I miss something I meant to watch or found out after it aired.

Well today was that day to find out. At work we started talking about walking dead, and I thought, I didn't see that taping last night, damn I had cable last year at this time, so I wouldn't have a leftover season pass on any of my boxes. Maybe Genie got it?!

So I get home and look under TV shows and I see Walking Dead. Wow! maybe this Genie thing might be useful. Click on it.... it's the 5 min season preview. Now why would it think I would like it enough to record the 5 min preview BUT NOT THE ACTUAL SHOW ITSELF?!?!?!?

Something needs to be tuned a bit better I think.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*HR34-700* 0x05CD

Report #: 20121015-12B1

*Issue: Genie Not Releasing Tuners on Channel Change*
Went to change a channel tonight and got promoted with the Tuner Conflict screen. My C31 was using one tuner, two others were being used for recordings. The last two I could see we're being used by Genie to record shows. Obviously, I should not have received the Tuner Conflict screen. The HR34 should have just released one of those two tuners to me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*HR34-700
20121015-EFD*

Progress Bar pops up with 30SKIP. This should not be seen in this operation.

Two second setting for banner ads seems more like 3 seconds.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Last night around 7pm finished a recording and found a frozen screen @ 6:37 on NBC. I was able to rewind, but not FF. Screen froze @ 6:37 again. I finally was able to get it to FF up to current time, rewound but would still freeze @ 6:37 each time. I also experienced a ghost recording w/ the frozen screen under the previous release with a 2hr blank episode of The Amazing Race a couple of weeks ago. Genie is set to off.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

johnr9e said:


> I'm not sure if this is an HR24 bug or an HR34 bug, but since I did not observe the problem until Saturday, evidence suggests the HR34 via this new software update:
> 
> After selecting certain (but not all) shared programs on the HR24 list, programs shared from the HR34 to the HR24, the playback menu is blacked out. However, the programs can still be played by hitting the play key back up in the list menu with the program selected. The programs in questions are regular recorded DisJrHD and HistoryHD programs. On a H24 in another room, those same episodes programs can be selected and played normally.


Can someone tell me what a "shared program is?" I have an HR34, HR24. HR23. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Can someone tell me what a "shared program is?" I have an HR34, HR24. HR23. Thanks!


Looks to me like *johnr9e's* referring to HR34 recordings appearing on his HR24 playlist.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

There is no poster art displayed on HR34 for programs recorded on HR24. The HR24 does display poster art on programs recorded from HR34. 

Network Services won't connect unless the setting is manual and not on automatic. 

HDMI handshake issue with Pioneer Receiver requiring two RBR to restore picture.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Steve said:


> Looks to me like *johnr9e's* referring to HR34 recordings appearing on his HR24 playlist.


I'm still in the dark, Steve. Does that have something to do with a Whole Home issue? Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Last night I randomly selected 25 stations to tune to. 23 of them came on the screen and showed no RECORD THIS EPISODE prompt. Only 2 did. JHC I hope that stupid prompt will totally disappear soon. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I'm still in the dark, Steve. Does that have something to do with a Whole Home issue? Thanks.


Yup. Whole Home playlist sharing and playback issue, HR34 to HR24.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Last night I turned on the TV 15 minutes before the debate was to start and I was greeted with a black screen on channel 360 FOX News stating that I should call DirecTV because I wasn't authorized to view that channel. I changed channels back and forth and others worked but not 360. I did a "reauthorize receiver" on the website but that didn't immediately fix the problem. I watched the debate (on channel 360) on my HR22 instead. After the debate I had channel 360 back on the HR34.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

MrLatte, my 34 recorded chnl 360 just fine, maybe cause I watch the chnl all the time and it's used to me


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Skerlnik said:


> Still waiting on the dreaded Genie update for my HR34... it looks like mine just doesn't feel like updating! I'm 2 versions behind, what the...


Genie is in the current national release of HR34 software, you can always try a force download, reboot the HR34 and enter 0 2 4 6 8 as soon as the center circle LED's light up on the HR34's front panel, that should get you release 0X5CD.


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

RAD said:


> Genie is in the current national release of HR34 software, you can always try a force download, reboot the HR34 and enter 0 2 4 6 8 as soon as the center circle LED's light up on the HR34's front panel, that should get you release 0X5CD.


You know I tried that number sequence with my Harmony remote while the DVR rebooted, but it did nothing. Perhaps I need to use the actual DTV remote...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

When trying to set any program to record from an H25, I get the message..

"Can't Record. This program is already set to record."


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MikeW said:


> When trying to set any program to record from an H25, I get the message..
> 
> "Can't Record. This program is already set to record."


Same. Only fix I found is to turn off Genie Recommends.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

HR34-700 (0x05CD)
Diagnostic Report: 20121018-2A08
All menus switched to a white background; sent report before doing a menu reset which fixed the issue.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> HR34-700 (0x05CD)
> Diagnostic Report: 20121018-2A08
> All menus switched to a white background; sent report before doing a menu reset which fixed the issue.


Hey, I like it! Look at all that easy-to-read contrast. Maybe instead of a "bug" we could get 'em to make this one an option.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> Hey, I like it! Look at all that easy-to-read contrast. Maybe instead of a "bug" we could get 'em to make this one an option.


Really...I like the white screen too.


----------



## junbug99 (Apr 28, 2009)

johnr9e said:


> I'm not sure if this is an HR24 bug or an HR34 bug, but since I did not observe the problem until Saturday, evidence suggests the HR34 via this new software update:
> 
> After selecting certain (but not all) shared programs on the HR24 list, programs shared from the HR34 to the HR24, the playback menu is blacked out. However, the programs can still be played by hitting the play key back up in the list menu with the program selected. The programs in questions are regular recorded DisJrHD and HistoryHD programs. On a H24 in another room, those same episodes programs can be selected and played normally.


I have this same issue with trying to play shows recorded on HR34 from both an HR21 and HR22. However, if the show is recorded on the same day I try to play it from the other DVRs, there is no issue. 
Did not know you could play straight from playlist. Will try this tonight. Thanks!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> Same. Only fix I found is to turn off Genie Recommends.


That works. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

johnr9e said:


> I'm not sure if this is an HR24 bug or an HR34 bug, but since I did not observe the problem until Saturday, evidence suggests the HR34 via this new software update:
> 
> After selecting certain (but not all) shared programs on the HR24 list, programs shared from the HR34 to the HR24, the playback menu is blacked out. However, the programs can still be played by hitting the play key back up in the list menu with the program selected. The programs in questions are regular recorded DisJrHD and HistoryHD programs. On a H24 in another room, those same episodes programs can be selected and played normally.


Same problem seen last night on an HR21 when trying to playback a program recorded on the HR34.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Really...I like the white screen too.


Agree. This is far easier to read. The white on black is very difficult to read.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

At least all day yesterday I got no TO RECORD THIS EPISODE prompt on any channel. Hallelujah! Don't you love it when you key in a new channel on the remote and the new channel number appears in the upper left corner of the screen but the HR34 then does not change to the new channel? Sometimes, for me, anyway, it takes three times to get it to change.

Alas, I turned on my HR34 this morning and the horrible TO RECORD THIS EPISODE prompt was back! At least on some channels.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

nmetro said:


> Agree. This is far easier to read. The white on black is very difficult to read.


What software version on what receiver? It should be easy to read when on an HD channel, though clearly some don't like the color scheme.


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

Guide info does not match currently highlighted program. Example: I have the cowboys/panthers game highlighted and the info is for titans/bills. It seems to be "top program" highlighted, and "bottom program" info in the guide. Selecting the highlighted program to watch results in the channel changing to whatever the info is displaying.

The highlight randomly disappears.

Incredibly sluggish and unresponsive all week.

Mini guide no longer has a highlight feature, which means I cannot select a program to watch via the mini guide.


----------



## matrixj3 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a minor thing on mine..i cant see who the "guests" are going to be for shows like the "Tonight Show" and "Letterman". All it has is Dave and Jay in the cast and crew but no guests?! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matrixj3 said:


> Just a minor thing on mine..i cant see who the "guests" are going to be for shows like the "Tonight Show" and "Letterman". All it has is Dave and Jay in the cast and crew but no guests?! Anyone else getting this?


Yup. I have the same issue. Hopefully just a matter of time before the HR34 cast & crew data is as rich as the HR2x guide data.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Damn what a shame.... I just got the Genie a few days ago and had a freeze, and its missed 4 shows set to first run. Tonight was the oddest though, the voice, set to record from 7-8, I checked and it showed the double record at the top as if it was recording, yet there was no recording on the display that it was... i went in and deleted the recording of the series, then set again, and the last 15 minutes recorded.... It got the newest update the other night also... I hope this get this all fixed, its a machine I was so hoping that would fix all my recording conflicts and instead its missing shows left and right....

Plus the lock up, all jammed up, while switching channels, remote lost all function, it just hung then all of the sudden it came back on.... Some really odd behavior with this box..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't despair! With a brand new box, esp. the HR34, and with Genie Recommends running, it has a lot of downloading and sorting to do, so the first days may be difficult. 

I'd be inclined to turn off Genie Recommends, and record only from the DVR itself for the time being. 

What software version do you show?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I have an HR34, an HR23, and an HR24. The 23 and 24 usually offer much more CAST and CREW information than does the HR34. For example I checked the CAST and CREW on my 23 and 24 for a particular Charlie's Angels episode on channel 564. The 23 and 24 yielded 15 results while the HR34 yielded only 5. This type of thing has been true for all versions of the HR34 software, and it happens with many programs, not just Charlie's Angels. Anyone know why? Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

matrixj3 said:


> Just a minor thing on mine..i cant see who the "guests" are going to be for shows like the "Tonight Show" and "Letterman". All it has is Dave and Jay in the cast and crew but no guests?! Anyone else getting this?


For shows such as those, the banner info/more info usually gives out all the info, and cast and crew sometimes repeat that info, sometimes leave blank.

I don't know whether the less info on movies, etc. is a temporary thing or more permanent.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Don't despair! With a brand new box, esp. the HR34, and with Genie Recommends running, it has a lot of downloading and sorting to do, so the first days may be difficult.
> 
> I'd be inclined to turn off Genie Recommends, and record only from the DVR itself for the time being.
> 
> What software version do you show?


Hi.. thanks for your reply. Software version 0x5cd it shows. As for recommends, I shut that off day one as i read its problematic and it didn't sound appealing to me either at the time. My bro got instal the same day and said his so far as been great, then yesterday he writes me to say it didn't record a show and froze up..wtf.... LOL, well not really, a shame.. Hope they get all this fixed soon. My installer told me of these possible issues as he has had the box for over a year now..... told me and i quote, "We are beta testers"..then he told me about issues with the c31's and they are a testing pad and will be replaced with c35's next year..... I only use one unit and i told him if i ever did run another id go a h24 or something.. Telling me that if the Genie went down, they all go down that's why the c35's next year. he also mentioned DTV set up there own Genie support crew as they are totally aware of issues...

anyways, sorry for the rambling, thought those extra tidbits may be of some interest.....


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

I've the same latest software update and have numerous occasions where a show was recorded (it shows the full duration) but when I try to play it.... nothing happens, ie, it's frozen, I even try jumping ahead in 15 min jumps and nothing..... It just happened with today's 212 NFL Fantasy Live (recorded @ 11AM P.S.T.) This symptom has happened with at least 7 different shows in the last 10 days. Even if I do a reset the show(s) are not viewable! I also have extreme sluggishness with command operations as mentioned by others prior to this message.
I have been forced to do resets no less than every 24-36 hours just to get the unit to be responsive again, Yes, the resets do improve it's responsiveness but it's just plan crazy......
It's actually worse now than when I first got the thing back in June, THANKS DIRECTV for the great, helpful software updates. (Sarcasm) 
I upgraded a few SD DTivos (which work WITHOUT freezing or any other issues) for this!!.......... and I have only 1 HD TV, the others are still great working SD CRTs or Projection units. Should have had my head examined for upgrading but I couldn't believe DTV wouldn't or couldn't have solved these issues long before now!


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Sunner73 said:


> I've the same latest software update and have numerous occasions where a show was recorded (it shows the full duration) but when I try to play it.... nothing happens, ie, it's frozen, I even try jumping ahead in 15 min jumps and nothing..... It just happened with today's 212 NFL Fantasy Live (recorded @ 11AM P.S.T.) This symptom has happened with at least 7 different shows in the last 10 days. Even if I do a reset the show(s) are not viewable! I also have extreme sluggishness with command operations as mentioned by others prior to this message.
> I have been forced to do resets no less than every 24-36 hours just to get the unit to be responsive again, Yes, the resets do improve it's responsiveness but it just plan crazy......
> It's actually worse now than when I first got the thing back in June, THANKS DIRECTV for the great, helpful software updates. (Sarcasm)
> I upgraded a few SD DTivos (which work WITHOUT freezing or any other issues) for this!!.......... and I have only 1 HD TV, the others are still great working SD CRTs or Projection units. Should have had my head examined for upgrading but I couldn't believe DTV wouldn't or couldn't have solved these issues long before now!


agreed... its been out for over a year now... really sad, yet as my installer said, we still the beta testers...... that to me says it all....


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I called DTV yesterday to talk about some of my HR34 issues and asked the tech to connect me to the special unit that handles just HR34 issues. With all of my previous calls to DTV about my HR34, that has been the case, i.e. I was switched to somebody who said he or she was a caseworker (or something like that) who said they handled only HR34 issues and that person then opened a case file (or something like that) on my HR34 issue or issues. Yesterday the tech said that so-called special HR34 unit no longer existed and he was the one to help me. Was he BSing me, or has that special HR34 unit actually been shut down? Thanks. BTW: I asked him if used an HR34 at home and he said no. I asked because he seemed to be in a fog when I told him of several of my HR34 issues. The issues I discussed were: 1. The infernal "to record this episode" prompt. I suggested it should be put under the auspices of RECORDING TIPS so when RECORDING TIPS is off, the infernal "to record this episode" prompt does not appear. 2. The failure of the HR34 to properly AUTO REWIND when you are in the FFWD mode and you then press PLAY. My HR23 and HR24 do properly AUTO REWIND in the case of FFWD > PLAY. By that I mean the hard drive rewinds a few seconds so as to compensate for my reaction time and thus it takes me to a place in the video before when I pressed PLAY so I don't miss anything. 3. The tendency for the HR34 to yield a frozen picture when I press FFWD while the hard drive is actually fast forwarding "behind" the frozen picture. 4. The oftentimes annoying/aggravating/disconcerting sluggishness of the the HR34 when responding to a remote control command. I am so sick and tired of pressing a button on the remote and having happen what is supposed to happen only 1 or 2 or 3 seconds later -- or worse, not happen at all. When the latter is the case, oftentimes when I repeat the failed remote control command, the HR34 does 2 of what I wanted it to originally do because it somehow buffered the first command that it didn't respond to. Then, worst of all, there is the situation when a remote command "freezes" or "locks up" the HR34 for several minutes. Then again, sometimes the HR34 doesn't "fix" itself and needs to be rebooted. Since 0x05cd, I've had to reboot my HR34 four times. I think this HR34 0x05cd combination is a fraud on the American public, and I wish DTV would concentrate of fixing the outstanding technical issues before they add more useless (to me) or stupid (to me) features such as GENIE and the "to record this episode" prompt. My rant today. Thanks.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I called DTV yesterday to talk about some of my HR34 issues and asked the tech to connect me to the special unit that handles just HR34 issues. With all of my previous calls to DTV about my HR34, that has been the case, i.e. I was switched to somebody who said he or she was a caseworker (or something like that) who said they handled only HR34 issues and that person then opened a case file (or something like that) on my HR34 issue or issues. Yesterday the tech said that so-called special HR34 unit no longer existed and he was the one to help me. Was he BSing me, or has that special HR34 unit actually been shut down? Thanks. BTW: I asked him if used an HR34 at home and he said no. I asked because he seemed to be in a fog when I told him of several of my HR34 issues. The issues I discussed were: 1. The infernal "to record this episode" prompt. I suggested it should be put under the auspices of RECORDING TIPS so when RECORDING TIPS is off, the infernal "to record this episode" prompt does not appear. 2. The failure of the HR34 to properly AUTO REWIND when you are in the FFWD mode and you then press PLAY. My HR23 and HR24 do properly AUTO REWIND in the case of FFWD > PLAY. By that I mean the hard drive rewinds a few seconds so as to compensate for my reaction time and thus it takes me to a place in the video before when I pressed PLAY so I don't miss anything. 3. The tendency for the HR34 to yield a frozen picture when I press FFWD while the hard drive is actually fast forwarding "behind" the frozen picture. 4. The oftentimes annoying/aggravating/disconcerting sluggishness of the the HR34 when responding to a remote control command. I am so sick and tired of pressing a button on the remote and having happen what is supposed to happen only 1 or 2 or 3 seconds later -- or worse, not happen at all. When the latter is the case, oftentimes when I repeat the failed remote control command, the HR34 does 2 of what I wanted it to originally do because it somehow buffered the first command that it didn't respond to. Then, worst of all, there is the situation when a remote command "freezes" or "locks up" the HR34 for several minutes. Then again, sometimes the HR34 doesn't "fix" itself and needs to be rebooted. Since 0x05cd, I've had to reboot my HR34 four times. I think this HR34 0x05cd combination is a fraud on the American public, and I wish DTV would concentrate of fixing the outstanding technical issues before they add more useless (to me) or stupid (to me) features such as GENIE and the "to record this episode" prompt. My rant today. Thanks.


The tech told me sorta the same thing, yet it was with the c31's being discontinued next year to c35's due to them all shutting down when genie dies.... Pointing to a more joey setup as there working well and DTV was trying a something different with not much success/// he also eluded to us being Beta testers for the H34 almost trying to bait me into staying with my HR24..then proceeded to tell me as a tech we got these prior to anyone else and it has been a pain, when ti works its great, yet a pain, lock ups, things not recording etc.... and when i said hopefully they made improvements and to proceed, he said ok, hope you have better luck than i currently am having.... anyways, thus far after 2 weeks now, 4 lock ups, screen stopping then unfreezing on its own, going thru the guide last night lock up on the way down... and the oddest thing is a recording that was set, was showing it was recording, yet it wasn't recording.... That one really had me baffled... lost 45 minutes of it as i jumped in before it was over, to find there was no recording happening even though it said it was... So allot of issues and i hope they get them fixed.. but im not going to hold my breath, this unit has been out for over a year now, there is just no excuse for this....


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I called DTV yesterday to talk about some of my HR34 issues and asked the tech to connect me to the special unit that handles just HR34 issues. With all of my previous calls to DTV about my HR34, that has been the case, i.e. I was switched to somebody who said he or she was a caseworker (or something like that) who said they handled only HR34 issues and that person then opened a case file (or something like that) on my HR34 issue or issues. Yesterday the tech said that so-called special HR34 unit no longer existed and he was the one to help me. Was he BSing me, or has that special HR34 unit actually been shut down? Thanks. BTW: I asked him if used an HR34 at home and he said no. I asked because he seemed to be in a fog when I told him of several of my HR34 issues. The issues I discussed were:
> 
> 1. The infernal "to record this episode" prompt. I suggested it should be put under the auspices of RECORDING TIPS so when RECORDING TIPS is off, the infernal "to record this episode" prompt does not appear.
> 
> ...


I know those type of things are annoying, although I'm not experiencing most of them. I was having an issue where I exit from a recording and it froze on a black screen for about 30 seconds. And then when using the remote for anything, there was no response for 30 seconds and then it did all of the commands in a row. A reset resolved that.

Maybe you should push to have them replace your HR34? Also, to make it a bit easier to read, could you please occasional start a new paragraph, like I did above?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

No problem RACJ2. Thanks. One thing I forgot to mention: Occasionally when I a m in the FFWD mode and I press PLAY, nothing happens, i.e. the HR34 simply continues to FFWD. Often I have to press PLAY as many as 5 or 6 times to restore real time.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Had another odd frustrating issue just a few hours ago.... Live tv, had to pause it for about 30 seconds for a phone call, came back, pressed play, it wouldn't start back up... rewound it a tiny bit of what i could (30-45) pause, wouldn't play that or begin live again.. had to switch channels and then come back to it and begin there live. 

2 weeks now I have had this, sad this is happening to a unit that has been out for over a year.... shame


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, all of my complaints and observations are already mentioned in this thread so no need to rehash. Worst one is the progress bar appearing whenever you trick play - there are many times that I don't want to know where I am in a recording. Also, the freezing picture not only affects the HR34, but when watching shows from my HR34 on my HR24 through whole-home, the picture freezes sometimes and I have to wait for it to come back. Very annoying. Whole-home through DECA, though the 24 and 34 mentioned above are on top of each other connected to the same switch.

And for the record, my previous unsupported whole-home over CAT5 setup worked just as well as whole-home over DECA. I see no discernable differences.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

While watching a recording Sat. P. M. did a 30 sec. slip and box froze up and displayed a black screen with video blinking on and off like a stuck record. 
At this time no remote or box keys worked, did a RBR.

Sunday P.M. after watching and deleting a recording the PIG display was black and no audio. There was no hilight bar in the playlist and box wouldn't respond to any input. 
Had a couple of shows recording and after waiting several minutes I switched to another DVR and watched an hour show then switched back to the HR34 and it had recovered without a reboot. 
Operated properly for a couple of hours.

Did a menu reset this A.M.

J C


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

When I activate the PIP on my HR34, I can't find a way to switch the audio back and forth between the main picture and the PIP. Is there a way? Thanks.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I have a Genie install scheduled for this coming Saturday. I am replacing 3 HR24s with a Genie system and a couple of clients. I am so fed up with not being able to see what is set to record on each box, that this single HD DVR solution works for me.

Judging by this thread though, I may see some issues


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jibberyerkibber said:


> When I activate the PIP on my HR34, I can't find a way to switch the audio back and forth between the main picture and the PIP. Is there a way? Thanks.


Try using the down arrow (below select).


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

My hr-34 can be so slow. It's fine after a restart but after 3 or 4 days of just being left on it gets unusable. It's common to take 2-3 minutes to do a channel change or fast forward.

I haven't called it in because I don't want to spend hours diagnosing it. 

I have about 65 season passes and many of them are category searches - record all new action adventure movies, for example. I'm sure I'm pushing the scheduler pretty hard, but I'm well within their specs. I pushed my much older Tivo's harder than this and they worked fine.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

EyeRonik1 said:


> My hr-34 can be so slow. It's fine after a restart but after 3 or 4 days of just being left on it gets unusable. It's common to take 2-3 minutes to do a channel change or fast forward.
> 
> I haven't called it in because I don't want to spend hours diagnosing it.
> 
> I have about 65 season passes and many of them are category searches - record all new action adventure movies, for example. I'm sure I'm pushing the scheduler pretty hard, but I'm well within their specs. I pushed my much older Tivo's harder than this and they worked fine.


How full is your drive on the '34? Do you never put it in standby?

I'm not at all sure a Guide flush will help, but I'd try it anyway- just before you retire, do a double reset via Menu->Settings->Reset->Restart receiver.

If the scheduler is running across bad or conflicting program info, a Guide flush could help. Also, trimming the searches could help as well.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"carl6" said:


> Try using the down arrow (below select).


I believe that swaps the two pictures as well as the audio.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> I believe that swaps the two pictures as well as the audio.


Correct, there is no way to just change the audio with PIP.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> How full is your drive on the '34? Do you never put it in standby?
> 
> I'm not at all sure a Guide flush will help, but I'd try it anyway- just before you retire, do a double reset via Menu->Settings->Reset->Restart receiver.
> 
> ...


I do that version of reset about once a week. The performance improves and is quite snappy for 3-4 days. Then, suddenly, the performance will become intermittantly slow, where the machine will appear to hang for 30 seconds or so at a time, and then over the next day or two it will get sluggish as I described above. Repeat until done.

I do have one other behavior that is odd - recordings from one auto-recorded search will show up under other titles in my playlist (sorry if I mix up Tivo and DirecTV terms.) For example, I record every Chicago Bears game. I also record every Illinois game. In my Bears folder in my playlist I will also get Illinois games, other football games, and other recordings from other wishlists. When I delete the Bears wishlist and re-enter it, the behavior stops but the recordings will show up in some other folder.

Finally, I have one more thing: I dropped Showtime, Encore and Starz several weeks ago. All of the Encore stations still show up as stations I get, along with the HD pack that I dropped last spring. I've been on the phone with Directv for several hours on this and they don't know what it is. I avoid problems with the CCHAN operator but it's a minor annoyance.

I believe these are related but who knows without know more about their internals.


----------



## upjtboogie (Sep 3, 2011)

So I'm getting Genie tomorrow, has the experience been slower, the same or faster than a whole home setup with an HR24-100?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> When I activate the PIP on my HR34, I can't find a way to switch the audio back and forth between the main picture and the PIP. Is there a way? Thanks.


As already mentioned, there is no way to listen to the audio in the PIP. I would like to have that as well, but would prefer we get a button on the remote for PIP On/Off first.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I've been finding that dvr scheduler stopped working (recording initiated from iphone or ipad app). The recording history always shows a message that the recording failed because it was already scheduled. Someone suggested I turn Genie off and I did. Now DVR scheduler is working again. 

I called tech support and they took down my info and said they would send me an update that fixes it overnight. I'm already running 0x05cd and I told them that I thought it was the latest official release but they said they would send an update within a day or so. That was days ago, no update or even a reset yet. It did get me off the phone though so I guess that's a good thing for both of us to stop wasting our time .


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I got the new software today. 0x5d3. So far I have only checked it to see if the infernal TO RECORD THIS EPISODE prompt is still there. Dang, it is, at least on some channels. And when scrolling down through the guide, the highlight still jumps off to the left and highlights the station info. Another dang.


----------

